# Truth Or Consequences New Mexico



## FastTrax (Jul 13, 2021)

www.torcnm.org

www.facebook.com/MainStreetTruthorConsequences/

www.twitter.com/torcfilm?lang=en

www.instagram.com/torcfilm/?hl=en

www.sierracountynewmexico.info/truth-or-consequences

www.city-data.com/city/Truth-or-Consequences-New-Mexico.html

www.city-data.com/forum/new-mexico/1532103-truth-consequences-name.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truth_or_Consequences,_New_Mexico


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 13, 2021)

When I first seen the heading I thought, _Truth or Consequences_, as in the old 1950's and 60's television game show.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> When I first seen the heading I thought, _Truth or Consequences_, as in the old 1950's and 60's television game show.



Actually they changed  their name from "Hot Springs" to "Truth Or Consequences" because of the popularity of actual TV Series. There was also a movie about them that starred Kiefer Southerland. I'll have to look that up and add it here. The things I do for you Auntie M. I should be getting allowance. Just kidding.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 13, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Actually they changed  their name from "Hot Springs" to "Truth Or Consequences" because of the popularity of actual TV Series. There was also a movie about them that starred Kiefer Southerland. I'll have to look that up and add it here. The things I do for you Auntie M. I should be getting allowance. Just kidding.


ROFLMAO!

My sincere apologies, FT, I'm a little behind on my bookkeeping, but your allowance is coming!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 13, 2021)

Going to go through the videos and see if I can catch a glimpse of our very own, Gaer, out shopping or walking around.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 13, 2021)

About 1 minute and 23 seconds into the second  video Gaer is standing over at that corner two blocks on the left wondering why you being a "Canadian" or is it a "Citizen of Canada" or is it "Canadian Citizen" or a "Citizen living in a Country North of America" sweating in this 120 degree heat and me being  a "Floridian" or a "Citizen of Florida" or even a "Florida Citizen" that has scorpions the size of cats even being here.

Anyway here goes.

www.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Film/TruthOrConsequencesNM

https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...619546225274/TruthOrConsequences_PressKit.pdf

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truth_or_Consequences,_N.M._(film)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 13, 2021)

Love it, FT!

There's also...

- The Great White North
- Polar Bear Country
- The Land of Bob & Doug McKenzie (one of my favourites)!
- One of my sisters calls it "Gods Country", and another sister calls it "Heaven".

There are more...


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Love it, FT!
> 
> There's also...
> 
> ...


 You got some really snazzy trains too.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 13, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> You got some really snazzy trains too.


Gosh, FT, I wouldn't know. The only trains we see are the standard noisy freight variety, but on the West Coast I believe there would be a greater number of different trains, even passenger.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Gosh, FT, I wouldn't know. The only trains we see are the standard noisy freight variety, but on the West Coast I believe there would be a greater number of different trains, even passenger.



Stay tuned.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 13, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Stay tuned.


You have my undivided attention!


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> You have my undivided attention!



Working on it now Auntie M. Teatime?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 13, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Working on it now Auntie M. Teatime?


Indeed, it is almost tea time!


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 14, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Indeed, it is almost tea time!



I know, my timing is way off, expected time of arrival 10:00AM, actual time of arrival 7:52PM. Just like AMTRAK if it shows up at all. It's on the Travel Subforum. TTFN.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 14, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Actually they changed  their name from "Hot Springs" to "Truth Or Consequences" because of the popularity of actual TV Series. There was also a movie about them that starred Kiefer Southerland. I'll have to look that up and add it here. The things I do for you Auntie M. I should be getting allowance. Just kidding.


Mostly we New Mexicans just call it "T or C" since Truth or Consequences is a bit of a mouthful.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 14, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Mostly we New Mexicans just call it "T or C" since Truth or Consequences is a bit of a mouthful.



When it came out I thought it was a documentary about the TV show. Go figure.


----------

